# Brotherhood



## hulksmash (Mar 6, 2019)

Good morning to you.

I was wondering-are there any Freemason brethren here?

If so, what Lodge number and degree?

For secrecy, I won't ask other verifications. Simply wanted to know if I'm alone.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2019)

fuk them satanic scumbags..


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 6, 2019)

I don't even understand what the masons are. is it just like a brotherhood, similar to a fraternity, where dudes get together and conversate and get drunk?


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 6, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I don't even understand what the masons are. is it just like a brotherhood, similar to a fraternity, where dudes get together and conversate and get drunk?



Yes and no lol

Fraternity with secrets. We have a focus on community and charity.

Not all can enter. They review you as what type of man and citizen you are. It can be as detailed as say the CIA with new recruits. One denied vote means you are rejected.

A brotherhood is good to have. You have judges, cops, lawyers, politicians, CEOs, et al. In emergencies, or for a favor, a brother with power can mean no worries for what happens to you and your loved ones in life.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 6, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> fuk them satanic scumbags..



They're not Satanists..

Of course, like in all areas, you can have bad apples. Majority of lower to mid degree members are big charity donators and community helpers.

There are rituals and tons of text to knoe and memorize. I can not deny that. That's open knowledge, of course, so I don't mind saying that.

I mean look, I'm not calling up brothers at the lodges in your area and getting you busted and put away for life because of your remarks. so, nothing to worry about.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 6, 2019)

Isn't this the people who want dental imprints, finger prints and dna for "missing children?"


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> They're not Satanists..
> 
> Of course, like in all areas, you can have bad apples. Majority of lower to mid degree members are big charity donators and community helpers.
> 
> ...


you worry me as much as a cloudy day hulk..Masons are compartmentalized organization..Like i said satanic scumbags that have a darkness over the world for thousands of years..have fun jerkin each other off


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 6, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Isn't this the people who want dental imprints, finger prints and dna for "missing children?"



I had no clue..

Yes, called CHiP.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 6, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> you worry me as much as a cloudy day hulk..Masons are compartmentalized organization..Like i said satanic scumbags that have a darkness over the world for thousands of years..have fun jerkin each other off



Did you watch the Joe Rogan / Alex Jones podcast the other day? Absolute classic...


----------



## Yaya (Mar 6, 2019)

I think my cousin has a friend who is in the bloods. I can ask my cousin  if his friend is also a mason as well.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 6, 2019)

My grandfather was SRF but I've never joined a lodge myself. I move around too much. They are a charitable brotherhood, at least the ones I know.


----------



## CJ (Mar 6, 2019)

I knew a guy named Fred who was in the Royal Order Of Water Buffaloes. I think his friend Barney might've been too, I forget.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 6, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Did you watch the Joe Rogan / Alex Jones podcast the other day? Absolute classic...



Alex jones speaks some truth. He also spews some BS. Honestly, i think he says the BS to not be killed. I do not expect for ya'll to believe me, but you will have a _suicide, drug overdose_, or _be murdered_ if you speak the real truth.

Look into Elon Musk and *neural lace*. Now another truth bomb:

*Our next step is integrating AI with ourselves. Technically, your iPhone/Android amd Facebook/Twitter/Instagram which you stay connected to means you are already integrated with AI. It's an extension of you.

Ai will soon be 100% smarter than us. It has already beaten Go champions, which is monumental. In order to compete with AI, we must fix our input and output, which is horribly slow. Our next step is a neural lace. It is not very invasive; it's even possible to inject the "lace" into your jugular and have a 1-way road to the brain.

The neural lace adds and edits neurons in your brain. To clarify, imagine having Google AS YOUR BRAIN, instead of in your pocket on your phone.

After the neural lace-honestly already started-the goal is to be able to store and archive our consciousness within memory drives, and place them in various aareas within and outside of Earth. It's already starting with nano etches on durable glass.

Basically, a part of the population will have a fail safe in case of cataclysm to regrow the human species.*

I believe I have said enough. If ya'll ask questions, I'll answer unt i believe I shouldn't talk.


----------



## CJ (Mar 6, 2019)

I kind of feel the same way about people and AI "merging", but feel as though I should distance myself from your wackiness! :32 (18):

I'm only semi kidding.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 6, 2019)

I heard they eat children. Just the plump ones though.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 6, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I kind of feel the same way about people and AI "merging", but feel as though I should distance myself from your wackiness! :32 (18):
> 
> I'm only semi kidding.



I only stick to truth to not end up a wack job like A Jones.

It's not "merging" like silly science fiction. Look at Tilly Lockey-in the news now-with her bionic arms. That's part of the direction.

The other paet is what Elon Musk alludes to-being able to stay competitive with AI, and like he personally said, "not become their cat" (us being AI's pets).

Our input/output is egregiously slow. It is the biggest problem. Tech like a neural lace combats that.

Transhuman is our goal.


----------



## CJ (Mar 6, 2019)

You're a little fired up today. I like it!


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 6, 2019)

Also forgot:

When you use Google, Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram, you are teaching a collective AI like Deepmind. Images are the best teacher for AI, so the global use of Instagram and us conveying emotions with pictures, you+global population are teaching that collective AI what colors, shapes, objects, etc make us feel, think, and behave. One news story on the images teaching AI:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ne...tself-about-the-world-by-watching-videos/amp/

You, your relatives, and friends use Twitter and teach the collective AI how to convey messages in the shortest and most direct way possible. All of this does have reprecussions for us all.

Look into AI knowing how you're feeling, what you're thinking, how you behave, and what you look like. An example is you go on Facebook, change your status to single, and buy a romantic comedy. Multiply this by 4.3 billion people. Now the AI knows that-for a specific gender, age, weight, height-romantic comedies are bought at a specific emotional state-sadness, and now the AI knows what caused that specific ryoe of sadness: a breakup of a monogamous relationship.

You are teaching AI without knowing it. You are now easily advertised to and easily controlled because the algorithms are created from the WHOLE GLOBAL POPULATION.

Perhaps I've said too much and will be punished. I hope not.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 6, 2019)

It's too late; AI can't be stopped at its current growth.

Elon Musk has said several times on video that no one listened to him about regulating AIs and enacting oversight, as well as laws.

You are 100% ****ed and stuck in a "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em" scenario. There WILL be a point where you'll be able to choose keeping a biological body or not. How far into the future where that's a reality? I have no clue. It's definitely far into the future.


----------



## Trump (Mar 6, 2019)

I got my ass fingered by a Freemason once the pervert


----------



## The Tater (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## jennerrator (Mar 6, 2019)

Yaya said:


> I think my cousin has a friend who is in the bloods. I can ask my cousin  if his friend is also a mason as well.



Trump is probably a member...can you find out please??????


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 6, 2019)

Everything with AI I've said has been on the news, I'm sure.

Not popular news; most people care about stupid versus things that will affect them.


----------



## Trump (Mar 6, 2019)

I am not, you should just ask me



jennerrator said:


> Trump is probably a member...can you find out please??????


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 6, 2019)

Trump said:


> I am not, you should just ask me




LMAO...........................Yaya's Trump dear!


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hulk ... am I imagining things or did you hijack your own freemason thread with AI ... I do not know much about either but will ask only how does panicking about something that is coming regardless help the situation ... why not embrace it ... there were no doubt people panicking when the horse and buggy was being replaced by the automobile ... but it would be impossible to argue today how positive of a change that was ... at some point you must decide how you're going to live your life .... basically positive or negative ... much of the rest is not under your control ...


----------



## CJ (Mar 6, 2019)

Join the Resistance!!!


----------



## Trump (Mar 6, 2019)

There can be only one 



jennerrator said:


> LMAO...........................Yaya's Trump dear!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 6, 2019)

Trump said:


> There can be only one



Unfortunately there's a crazy one and a good one...which one are you????


----------



## Trump (Mar 6, 2019)

The good one jenn obviously, thats why you send me nudes all the time 



jennerrator said:


> Unfortunately there's a crazy one and a good one...which one are you????


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 6, 2019)

Trump said:


> The good one jenn obviously, thats why you send me nudes all the time



Well...fuuuck...just wanted to make sure I was sending them to the right "Trump"!!!!


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 6, 2019)

hulksmash said:
			
		

> You are teaching AI without knowing it.




Remember this any time Facebook does one of those comparison challengers such as the "10 year challenges"  they did recently. They're not doing it for your stroll down memory lane, they're doing it to train facial recognition software to become more accurate in predicting how humans age. Before they could only guess how much time has elapsed between photos, now millions of people provided them with that info willingly. 

Big brother used to scare the shit out of people, now we pay for the pleasure.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 6, 2019)

Trump said:


> I am not, you should just ask me



Yea I'm not understanding why you can't be asked?

Reminds me of my old days pushin and frontin to Vice Lords and Vatos Locos


----------



## Yaya (Mar 6, 2019)

Trump isn't a free mason. He is the leader of the trump organization and the USA.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 6, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Trump isn't a free mason. He is the leader of the trump organization and the USA.



Thanks...just wanted to make sure!!!!


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Thanks...just wanted to make sure!!!!



Jenner has very strict rules for her private club too. If you’ve even done aas one time you aren’t allowed in (side her).


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> Jenner has very strict rules for her private club too. If you’ve even done aas one time you aren’t allowed in (side her).



Well, I need to not break any bones dear...sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 6, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Well, I need to not break any bones dear...sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo




Jenn requires a fierce allegiance to the cardio club.  So youre all out!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 6, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Jenn requires a fierce allegiance to the cardio club.  So youre all out!



Well...I guess it's you and me....hahahahahahah


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 6, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> Hulk ... am I imagining things or did you hijack your own freemason thread with AI ... I do not know much about either but will ask only how does panicking about something that is coming regardless help the situation ... why not embrace it ... there were no doubt people panicking when the horse and buggy was being replaced by the automobile ... but it would be impossible to argue today how positive of a change that was ... at some point you must decide how you're going to live your life .... basically positive or negative ... much of the rest is not under your control ...



It was a nice segue.

Also, because of when the AI integration is at its peak..

nothing of your life, not "much" of it, will not be under your control.

No one will realize they're buying shit and making choices because of AI. Free will becomes non-existent.


----------



## DeltaWave (Mar 6, 2019)

If you want to join a legitimate brotherhood, go speak to some bikies.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 7, 2019)

DeltaWave said:


> If you want to join a legitimate brotherhood, go speak to some bikies.



Nicest people ever. Especially toward elderly women and children.

They shared the walk on the line of morality as i used to, so I have always respected them. It's good to have them as friends and allies on the street.


----------



## DeltaWave (Mar 7, 2019)

That yeah^ 

And harleys are ****ing sick too.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 7, 2019)

"The less people you know in life the better" - J.T.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 7, 2019)

Bundy got diddled by a mason is all I’m picking up here haha.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 7, 2019)

They can't be that bad, didn't they get Peggy Sue back home?


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Good morning to you.
> 
> I was wondering-are there any Freemason brethren here?
> 
> ...



Is it that you're looking for a pledge?


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I only stick to truth to not end up a wack job like A Jones.
> 
> It's not "merging" like silly science fiction. Look at Tilly Lockey-in the news now-with her bionic arms. That's part of the direction.
> 
> ...



Please, for the love of God, never invoke the name of A*** J**** and expect to elicit any form of credibility nor suspend disbelief, brother. I would agree radical life extension systems are being sought after furiously by certain parties. I'd also assert that future medical progress will be in the form of nanotechnology and robotics. I'd recommended invoking the name Raymond Kurzweil if you want to reinforce fringe theory. It lends more weight.

Either way, ancient esoteric orders and the speartip of medical progress aren't necessarily kissing cousins. Also, even so, what profits a man if he gains the whole world but loses his own soul? 

In other words, Act Utilitarianism aside, the ends can't always justify the means.


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

Some art for fun, too.

View attachment 7514


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2019)

Mayday said:


> Some art for fun, too.
> 
> View attachment 7514



I bet your moms refrigerator doesn’t have an inch of free space.


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

Mason


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

Jin said:


> I bet your moms refrigerator doesn’t have an inch of free space.



You again, Jin. Are you stalking me or something?

Say, what do you do for a living?


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2019)

Mayday said:


> You again, Jin. Are you stalking me or something?
> 
> Say, what do you do for a living?



I am a pro wrestler in japan.

My stage name is The Vanilla Godzilla


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

The spirits tell me that Jin may eventually desperately require a vasopressor due to the long term ramifications of heart enlargement and inevitable MCI. Or, maybe, he'll, in a blind rage, injure himself and succumb to hypovolemic shock. Either way, I'd utilize dopamine @ 5mg(kg)(60)/1600 to acquire my drip rate. I'd mix 400mcg of Dopamine in a 250ml bag, or 800mcg of dopamine in a 500ml bag. If his weight truly is 300 lbs (136.36kg), the equation would give me a drip rate of 25.56 drips per minute. Then again, while hanging my art on my mother's refrigerator, I might just give him 30. Or 15. Or something. What's the worst that could happen?

Wait.. If he's in hypovolemic shock, aren't vasopressors contraindicated? He might need fluid volume. So maybe I'd administer lactated ringer or normal saline until peripheral pulses return and systolic BP hits 90. Or maybe I'll just wait until he decompensates and codes. Then, I could alternate between 1mg epinephrine 1:10,000 and Amiodarone 300.

I can't wait.

I love you, Jinny. That's why I consider these things.


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2019)

If you really love me you’ll design a logo for my AVATAR!!!!! 

Jin

(graffic)

The Vanilla Godzilla. 

I do admire your artwork.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 7, 2019)

Nearly 2 decades ago I had some friends in Dallas that got into FMry. They had to memorize a bunch of stuff finally got in. They did a lot of charity mostly local. They tried to recruit me. I told them I’d be more interested in joining a motorcycle gang. 

As they progressed in degree (rank). One friend that I trust got wasted and spilled his guts. Said at its highest levels it’s pretty much a White only club where guys network to make $ and get in and out of trouble. Judges and lawyers as members love it because $ they get for favors & the secrecies of the group shield their indiscretions. One situation in particular had made him physically ill. A man accused of rape and other stuff never got charged after he gave a judge who’s wife was assistant DA 15K.

This guy isn’t some whiny millennial crusader fuk either. Quite the opposite. He virtually stopped going.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 7, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> I heard they eat children. Just the plump ones though.



Canibalism is OK in some cultures so long as there is a ritual of some sort.


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

Jin said:


> If you really love me you’ll design a logo for my AVATAR!!!!!
> 
> Jin
> 
> ...



I mean.. if that's what you need. I sure I could whip up a vague vanilla disconcerting dinosaur at your bequest, my lord.

Let's just not pollute the man's thread with your frivolous flights of fancy.

I'm thinking brotherhood. Freemasons. That's what the artwork was about. 

The medical thing was just for fun. It's my wrestling gig, ju know, doggie dog?


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 7, 2019)

JuiceTrain said:


> "The less people you know in life the better" - J.T.


Words to live by


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2019)

Good moderating Mayday. 10-4!


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

Jin said:


> Good moderating Mayday. 10-4!



It's not like that.

Not at all.

I was envisioning a great ivory tower with T-REX arms shooting laser beams through one evil eye. Sure, it's totalement diabolique. But, you're qualified to wear it. In fact, I'm thinking you're the only one that's truly qualified.

I'd disavow any pretenders to the throne for you, my lord.


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

Widow's Son.. 

View attachment 7520


----------



## Spongy (Mar 7, 2019)

3* a.f. & a.m. #105


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

Spongy said:


> 3* a.f. & a.m. #105



Blue lodge? Member of any affiliate orders or did your search for enlightenment stop at master mason?

11/33?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 7, 2019)

When in doubt, knock em out


----------



## Spongy (Mar 7, 2019)

Mayday said:


> Blue lodge? Member of any affiliate orders or did your search for enlightenment stop at master mason?
> 
> 11/33?



Blue Lodge only at this time but will be traveling again soon.


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Blue Lodge only at this time but will be traveling again soon.



Well, I'd proceed with caution, brother. According to common consensus, there's satanists about.

I'd watch out for them.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

Mayday said:


> Well, I'd proceed with caution, brother. According to common consensus, there's satanists about.
> 
> I'd watch out for them.
> 
> View attachment 7521


And pedo’s.. ritualistic faggots


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

What with your queer pictures that u keep putting up ?


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> What with your queer pictures that u keep putting up ?



Stay on topic, my love. Deviation makes you a deviant.

By definition, I mean. I don't know your life.

You a mason?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

Mayday said:


> Stay on topic, my love. Deviation makes you a deviant.
> 
> By definition, I mean. I don't know your life.
> 
> You a mason?


I’ll rip your fukkin throat out and shove it down what ever is left over u piece of shit


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’ll rip your fukkin throat out and shove it down what ever is left over u piece of shit



I'm sorry you feel that way. Granted, while I respect the tenacity, it's irrelevant to the thread. 

Have anything else to add relating to freemasons or affiliate orders?


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh, and next cycle, maybe avoid the tren, ey, sweetheart?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 7, 2019)

PFM is a member of Ducks Unlimited


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

Bundy: you're okay in my book. Here's a peace offering, brother.

View attachment 7524


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh my...this got interesting!!!!!


----------



## Mayday (Mar 7, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Oh my...this got interesting!!!!!



I try my best to entertain. And for a low monthly premium, I figure I could generate a bunch of traffic! I could be your secret weapon!


View attachment 7525


----------



## Spongy (Mar 7, 2019)

Mayday said:


> Well, I'd proceed with caution, brother. According to common consensus, there's satanists about.
> 
> I'd watch out for them.



Good times for all then?


----------



## Spongy (Mar 7, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> And pedo’s.. ritualistic faggots



we're talking about the freemasons, not catholics...


----------



## Spongy (Mar 7, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’ll rip your fukkin throat out and shove it down what ever is left over u piece of shit



But why tho?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

Mayday said:


> Bundy: you're okay in my book. Here's a peace offering, brother.
> 
> View attachment 7524


were good man..your a cool guy


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 7, 2019)

Mayday said:


> Please, for the love of God, never invoke the name of A*** J**** and expect to elicit any form of credibility nor suspend disbelief, brother. I would agree radical life extension systems are being sought after furiously by certain parties. I'd also assert that future medical progress will be in the form of nanotechnology and robotics. I'd recommended invoking the name Raymond Kurzweil if you want to reinforce fringe theory. It lends more weight.
> 
> Either way, ancient esoteric orders and the speartip of medical progress aren't necessarily kissing cousins. Also, even so, what profits a man if he gains the whole world but loses his own soul?
> 
> In other words, Act Utilitarianism aside, the ends can't always justify the means.



I hate Alex Jones. Even a broken clock can be correct.

If comprehension was a strong suit for most, then my credibility wouldn't be questioned; people would've read the point I made.

I'm not targeting you for lacking comprehension.

You said exactly what I said, save for your incorrect view that it's not as widespread as I said ("certain parties").

Others don't view you as a joke and won't laugh you out of your own threads. At least what I said will be read via you.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

Spongy said:


> But why tho?


cause its war


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

alex jones voice is enough for me to wanna break my computer


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

In my heart I truly believe these secert societies are behind all the evil in todays world..Yes i realize the friendly mason next door isnt to blame but the order is ..


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 7, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> alex jones voice is enough for me to wanna break my computer



He sells awesome supplements though.  Talk about gains!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

Spongy said:


> we're talking about the freemasons, not catholics...


both if u wanna get creepy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

any ever been to the vatican? Amazing show of wealth and true power


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 7, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Blue Lodge only at this time but will be traveling again soon.



Awesome. I'm a nobody compared to you. What's yall age range of members?




Mayday said:


> Well, I'd proceed with caution, brother. According to common consensus, there's satanists about.
> 
> I'd watch out for them.



Sad, isn't it? Down here in the South, "freemason" denotes to baby eater and such in the populus.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 7, 2019)

After becoming an entered, I got the Eye of Providence on my neck to show pride. I know it's a choice with differing opinions:







My traps distorted it. I'll have my wife snap a pic and 
get my traps behave in a future pic.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 7, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> PFM is a member of Ducks Unlimited




They throw some pretty sweet gala events. I went to one last year that was hosted by my sportsmans club. 

LOTS of money being thrown around in that place.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 7, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> any ever been to the vatican? Amazing show of wealth and true power



Vatican's vaults is my issue.

This global society contains many secrets.

If I shared lesser-known evil and immoral truths of this world?

All of you and everyone else would mock and label me.

Well, until your limit of _"hulk was right, there are now [your chosen number] proven cases"_ of * pedophiliac sex trafficking rings, DARPA's micro-drone swarms, AI singularity prevention, global transhumanism, collective global AI, predicting the future with AI, behavior and thought control of the population, global censorship, global diet, militarizatiom of space, and much more* come to light.

**** it, i'll tell how each one i listed is here. News reports of each is online.


----------



## Trump (Mar 7, 2019)

I agree about the Vatican vault, they been hiding jesus’s blood line for years as they know it would be the end of Christianity


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Vatican's vaults is my issue.
> 
> This global society contains many secrets.
> 
> ...


everything you are talking about is the luciferian agenda im always yapping about..This is what plagues the world


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

albert pike hulk read his shit..Biggest lucefrian and freemason of alltime


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 7, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> everything you are talking about is the luciferian agenda im always yapping about..This is what plagues the world



I do *not* have any evidence for those claims to stop me from being treated worse.

Last night already had me almost done with feeling like a worthless, unwanted piece of avoided trash here.

I don't want to make it worse on me.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 7, 2019)

Here we go:

Sex trafficking rings focused on pedophilia: Alan Dershowitz, Jeffrey Epstein, Prince Andrew, etc

Never mind.

If any did care they'll just go search each thing on their own, no point in me writing this.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I do *not* have any evidence for those claims to stop me from being treated worse.
> 
> Last night already had me almost done with feeling like a worthless, unwanted piece of avoided trash here.
> 
> I don't want to make it worse on me.


take it easy lol its not like it was your idea..Freedom of speech hulk u can say what ever u like and so can i..I respect lucifriances greatly its the dumbass public that angers me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

arent the fukkin clintons from your neck of the sticks hulk?? The rodham family what a bunch of creeps


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

hulk in a way we belong in the same ss together ..brothers under the skin


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

I know i talk alot..I have a strong backround in self defense a few guns and a doberman puppy on the way..


----------



## Yaya (Mar 7, 2019)

Jesus is something..... u will never know what I'm talking about until u finally accept him


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

you should have made a thread on doberman pinschers u fuk!


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 7, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> you should have made a thread on doberman pinschers u fuk!



Vor v zakone muy droog. Just write in paragraphs, problem solved

Isn't you that I mean, and i know it's just a forum. No reason to let it worry you, right?

But, you go find a place, where you love the people and get to finally have a place where they love the same thing you do.

You can finally escape the real life overheard talk your co-worlers and friends say about you! Now you finally found a place where people won't repeat what you say, then laugh hard and sometimes add "he's ****ing weird"; "right, no wonder he was an orphan" for an extra laugh

And awesome too is the place for sure won't consider you an inside joke like everyone else; not possible cause you'll be complimenting and believing in everyone there, because people who love lifting sure deserve it!

You're gonna make sure to never say one bad word about anyone in the new group you found, because they may have a hard life like you, too. Better yet, you're going to also encourage everyone, because it's ppssible their life and treatment is way worse!

...Then you find out the new place isn't different. You decide to give the place more years to be different to you. You also increase encouragement to the people, and give more compliments than ever before. If they know you're a good person and nice, they'll see you don't have to be hated. You try apologizing and do better with speaking. You continue from day 1 to put the others first.

Years before, you were excited and filled with joy that a place exists where you can talk about what you love and be treated for whats in your heart. Reality hits; you were wrong. Not only were you wrong, but everything shows you were wrong about yourself and your value.

Now you stay in hopes of helping and uplifting just one person. You probably won't, but life be damned if you let an oblivious, kind hearted person not hear how capable valuable they are. They may just need it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)

fukkin chemicals


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## jennerrator (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh my...I'm so glad I don't stress about this type of stuff...life is life man.....we got one...if you have to live where everyone comes before you....or be in their business or need them to be in your business...have fun.....I can't imagine living that way! To each their own for sure.......................


----------



## The Tater (Mar 7, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


>




Never seen even this one before....


goddamn hulk just chill out man. It’s all good. I like your posts.


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2019)

Trump said:


> I agree about the Vatican vault, they been hiding jesus’s blood line for years as they know it would be the end of Christianity



How so? You don’t mean to tell me Jesus wasn’t blue eyed and fair skinned. Or some kind of (gasp) Arab looking guy?!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 8, 2019)

Jin said:


> How so? You don’t mean to tell me Jesus wasn’t blue eyed and fair skinned. Or some kind of (gasp) Arab looking guy?!



Jesus was really a rabbit named Hector...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 8, 2019)

JuiceTrain said:


> Jesus was really a rabbit named Hector...



Who never ate carrots


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 8, 2019)

JuiceTrain said:


> Who never ate carrots



Just bread and wine.....


----------



## Trump (Mar 8, 2019)

I was actually referring to him having children and still living ancestors today, the Arab bits a tad obvious



Jin said:


> How so? You don’t mean to tell me Jesus wasn’t blue eyed and fair skinned. Or some kind of (gasp) Arab looking guy?!


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2019)

Trump said:


> I was actually referring to him having children and still living ancestors today, the Arab bits a tad obvious



You got me bro. I’ll admit it. Got the blood of Jesus in these 300 pound veins


----------



## Trump (Mar 8, 2019)

That explains your god like appearance 



Jin said:


> You got me bro. I’ll admit it. Got the blood of Jesus in these 300 pound veins


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2019)

Trump said:


> That explains your god like appearance



Yeah, everybody that knows my family says I look more like Jesus’ dad than I look like Jesus.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 8, 2019)

Jin said:


> Yeah, everybody that knows my family says I look more like Jesus’ dad than I look like Jesus.



Like "hay-zeus"? The lawn mower guy?


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 8, 2019)

Cults and religions and secret societies are weird. Just saying. :32 (20):


----------



## Trump (Mar 8, 2019)

Never seen a pic of Joseph so I wouldn’t know 



Jin said:


> Yeah, everybody that knows my family says I look more like Jesus’ dad than I look like Jesus.


----------



## DeltaWave (Mar 8, 2019)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Cults and religions and secret societies are weird. Just saying. :32 (20):



Shit always ends in blood, sweat and tears.

It's like political debates; except without the blood and sweat.


----------



## Mayday (Mar 8, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I hate Alex Jones. Even a broken clock can be correct.
> 
> If comprehension was a strong suit for most, then my credibility wouldn't be questioned; people would've read the point I made.
> 
> ...



I don't view you as a joke. I like the tattoo, as well. I've just always been very leery of the eye of providence. It can mean a great many things, brother.

Its significance is more or less defined by the initiate. 

How do you define it?


----------



## Mayday (Mar 8, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I do *not* have any evidence for those claims to stop me from being treated worse.
> 
> Last night already had me almost done with feeling like a worthless, unwanted piece of avoided trash here.
> 
> I don't want to make it worse on me.



Don't feel that way. You have a ton of value.

I'm just curious as to the depths of your devotion to the workings of the Grand Architect. Any faith can join the brotherhood provided the initiate professes a belief in a higher power.

Surely, the Abrahamic religions are in conflict with one another, let alone the inconsistent teachings of the various denominations of Christianity.

How does it all equal out, brother?

Where does your allegiance truly lie?

In organized religion, personal belief, or Jahbulon? Granted, I took poetic license with the later. I'm not suggesting all Freemasons understand.

Oh, and did you ever pursue the enlightenment of affiliate orders?

How do you feel about the OTO?


----------



## DeltaWave (Mar 8, 2019)

The freemasons centre near me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 8, 2019)

DeltaWave said:


> View attachment 7526
> 
> 
> The freemasons centre near me.


look at those sick fuks ..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 8, 2019)

hahahahaha poor bastards..lady with the pink skirt has a wide ass


----------



## Mayday (Mar 8, 2019)

Art for fun. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 7528


----------



## Spongy (Mar 8, 2019)

Mayday said:


> Art for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you a traveler?


----------



## Mayday (Mar 8, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Are you a traveler?



I'd appreciate clarification of the term. You used it in an earlier post. 

If reiteration of my station is mandatory, consider me a humble observer prone to relevant contribution.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 8, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> hahahahaha poor bastards..lady with the pink skirt has a wide ass


Don’t act like you wouldn’t smash


----------



## Mayday (Mar 8, 2019)

Here's a potential modification to my former contribution. Under the sign of Capricious, of course. The leaping goat, the god head. Yadda. 




It's all for fun. I really like crazy art.


----------



## Mayday (Mar 8, 2019)

I apologize! Capricorn, I mean. Though, ironically, my prior post was rather capricious!


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 8, 2019)

Mayday said:


> Don't feel that way. You have a ton of value.
> 
> I'm just curious as to the depths of your devotion to the workings of the Grand Architect. Any faith can join the brotherhood provided the initiate professes a belief in a higher power.
> 
> ...



*Hey you! Normal citizen reading! I will not reveal what OTO stands for*! 

Mayday, I will say "Th" as my proof that I know what OTO is. 

1. Joining/Being a member in OTO or other groups is jurisdictional. More importantly, an OTO or other covert lodge who grants degrees without consent or exemption from a presiding, common Grand Lodge *forbids you from joining and speaking about Masonic business.*

My personal opinion of OTO and its beliefs?
*It's a God-free, pompous excuse of a belief system that was born out of obsession with Nietzsche, Schopenhaur, and other influences of existentialism and magick, which gives an excuse to abjure true selflessness in favor of doing "what thou wilt".* The rules of "duty to others/mankind" is *self-serving, dispositional attribution, and fundamental attribution error cognitive biases which makes followers believe they're simply benevolent.*

2. For affiliate orders, physically no. To clarify, I thought, "I should work toward __, __, or__. Never got the ball rolling as people do with things in life.

3. True allegiance is to the Supreme Council.

4. I'll just say GAOTU.


----------



## Trump (Mar 8, 2019)

Ordo Templi Orientis I think google just infiltrated your lodge


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 8, 2019)

Mayday said:


> I'd appreciate clarification of the term. You used it in an earlier post.
> 
> If reiteration of my station is mandatory, consider me a humble observer prone to relevant contribution.



He is speaking in code.

Jurisdictions can differ with codes.

You asking for clarification told him all he needed to know.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 8, 2019)

Trump said:


> Ordo Templi Orientis I think google has infiltrated your secret lodge



Quite a bit of things aren't classified. Google can also gives false answers, too since people give incorrect answers.

You don't need me to verify OTO's meaning since the internet readily says it.

However, I will not play with fire and get burned.

UG would have its biggest, most popular discussion about me to date if I unexpectedly vanished/"committed suicide" (Never ever; i'm 100% morally and personally against it)/had a drug OD/murdered (both easy lies to make believable since my past is known)/died from illness/died from a heart attack (we do AAS; both easy lies to fool ya'll), etc.

And/or my reputation conveniently became ruined, such as being viewed as a "conspiracy theorist wackjob" after years of my opinions/beliefs being driven by logic, science, hatred for false claims, and verifiable evidence. Hell, I get pissed off at people believe in a flat earth, repitilians, or all other nonsensical opinions.

I 100% expect the above paragraph will cause everyone to think "yep, he's lost it", "that happens in fiction", "there's no instances of that", "hulk's  an idiot", etc. 

Hemingway was mocked and told that shit, then 22 years after blowing his head off? Declassified docs showed he told the truth. Kanye West said he was risking his life; immediately after he went to a mental ward and left virtually lifeless. Those who said "mind control" was attempted by government bodies were silenced physically or had their reputation destroyed. Then MK ULTRA was declassified. 

People claimed NSA+CIA use every tech from phones to TV for spying. Years later, documents are leaked and proved what other said, even beyond the scope assumed, such as remotely controlling moderm, CPU based vehicles. *Emissions are why vehicles are becoming illegal in the 2020s without being mostly cpu-ran? So believable!*

Many more people through time have been targeted and disposed of/ostracized.

*No, I'm not targeted, special, or deluded enough to worry about my safety as it is. I don't say enough to a large enough audience.*


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 8, 2019)

I have a buddy who's a mason. They do a lot of charity work. Won't pretend to know about the secret society stuff because he's tight lipped. He has asked me if I'd be interested in the past, but I don't have time.

I'll say this - he's very well off and connected. 

Everyone knows the founding fathers were all masons and FDR was like a 33rd degree mason.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 8, 2019)

I was invited to a dinner before by a guy at work. Went didnt learb much besides they were a charitable fraternity that focuaed on brotherhood.  There was a running joke that they liked to barbeque babies and dance naked in the woods. 2 different guys made that joke to me. Ultinately most of them seemed weird and i never proceeded with the background stuff or got voted on. Definitely not for me.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 8, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> I was invited to a dinner before by a guy at work. Went didnt learb much besides they were a charitable fraternity that focuaed on brotherhood.  There was a running joke that they liked to barbeque babies and dance naked in the woods. 2 different guys made that joke to me. Ultinately most of them seemed weird and i never proceeded with the background stuff or got voted on. Definitely not for me.



lulz...


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 8, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> I was invited to a dinner before by a guy at work. Went didnt learb much besides they were a charitable fraternity that focuaed on brotherhood.  There was a running joke that they liked to barbeque babies and dance naked in the woods. 2 different guys made that joke to me. Ultinately most of them seemed weird and i never proceeded with the background stuff or got voted on. Definitely not for me.



lol....I hate to say this...but....this type of stuff reminds me of Amway!!!:32 (19):


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 8, 2019)

Had to edit my above post..


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 8, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> I was invited to a dinner before by a guy at work. Went didnt learb much besides they were a charitable fraternity that focuaed on brotherhood.  There was a running joke that they liked to barbeque babies and dance naked in the woods. 2 different guys made that joke to me. Ultinately most of them seemed weird and i never proceeded with the background stuff or got voted on. Definitely not for me.



Reminds me of Marines sayin "kill bodies, eat babies"


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 8, 2019)

I get that their naked and baby cooking joke was to make fun of conspiracy theory people. The weird part wasnt that they were satanist or involved in some back room creepy stuff. The youngernguys around my age just didnt seem like people id clique with. And then there was a buncha old dudes who i know i wouldn't have much common ground with. It was already 4 years ago so i forgot some stuff they said but i had 3 mason references. I think thats what i needed to even get looked at. Along with giving them all the info about me. Then like hulk said they told me i would get voted on to become a member or not.  Maybe its different at other logdes as far as more people youd have stuff in common with. Just didnt think it was my crowd


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 8, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> lol....I hate to say this...but....this type of stuff reminds me of Amway!!!:32 (19):



Amway, like all pyramid schemes, is for idiots as you already know.

Amway leeches off of lower members' money like all p. schemes.

Freemasonry makes you rich as hell without selling or buying. There _are_ dues you pay, but those dues are not enforced strongly nor expensive. I went a year without paying any dues; others I've seen longer. Strictly jurisdiction based; other lodges may not wait that long.

Your duty to your family and work comes first; dues may have to wait.

Amway? No mercy, no empathy, and no priorities over amway or any other pyramid scheme.

*Go call any Amway or any MLM co-member and ask, "Will you please give me a $200,000 loan? I need to pump more into my business in Q1.*

You'll be laughed off the phone.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 8, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> I get that their naked and baby cooking joke was to make fun of conspiracy theory people. The weird part wasnt that they were satanist or involved in some back room creepy stuff. The youngernguys around my age just didnt seem like people id clique with. And then there was a buncha old dudes who i know i wouldn't have much common ground with. It was already 4 years ago so i forgot some stuff they said but i had 3 mason references. I think thats what i needed to even get looked at. Along with giving them all the info about me. Then like hulk said they told me i would get voted on to become a member or not.  Maybe its different at other logdes as far as more people youd have stuff in common with. Just didnt think it was my crowd



No, you're accurate. At 29yo when I joined, I was the youngest there. However, my town of 2,000 is primarily farmers, mechanics, etc. Being in those trades and knowing every person in detail within the town made it possible for me to have common ground.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 8, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Amway, like all pyramid schemes, is for idiots as you already know.
> 
> Amway leeches off of lower members' money like all p. schemes.
> 
> ...



lol.....it's just how I see this type of stuff but it's mainly because I'm just not the type of person that is into anything like this..that's all....hey man, do whatever works for you!!!


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 8, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> lol.....it's just how I see this type of stuff but it's mainly because I'm just not the type of person that is into anything like this..that's all....hey man, do whatever works for you!!!



Oh God..I sounded like an asshole again, didn't I?

Seriously, I _do_ try to convey a friendly tone

The sum of my experiences turned my heart to stone and, for being in public, I lost any semblence of softness years ago

In PM's or private with strangers or friends? Behave/think as Jesus did to my best ability, and follow the only 2 rules Jesus gave:

*1. Love one another; love your neighbor as youself.

2. Love God with all of your heart, soul, and mind.*


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 8, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Oh God..I sounded like an asshole again, didn't I?
> 
> Seriously, I _do_ try to convey a friendly tone
> 
> ...




It's all good! I'm not that sensitive dear....you should know that by now....:32 (20):

I think you unfortunately feel like you need to apologize way more than you do...we are all adults and most have children they have dealt with...so they are less sensitive to adults...lol....except the ones being "sensitive" due to their gear!


----------



## DeltaWave (Mar 9, 2019)

"OTO manual known as "OTO Rituals & Sex Magick"". Freemasons can teach me sex magick? Now I'm intrigued.




hulksmash said:


> Oh God..I sounded like an asshole again, didn't I?
> 
> Seriously, I _do_ try to convey a friendly tone
> 
> ...



Loving god sounds like an indirect one-way ticket to pound city. 

Also like Jen said, you didn't sound remotely like an asshole. Don't worry about apologising for sharing your opinion man.


----------



## Mythos (Mar 9, 2019)

14 presidents including George Washington were masons.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 9, 2019)

Spongy said:


> 3* a.f. & a.m. #105



You don't have to state AF and AM here, brother.

Or say 3°, since there's only 3 negating the 33°. You could argue semantics, I suppose. 

My state had some wild controversy years ago over PHA and AF/FM.

You'll remember Derek Gordon...


----------



## Mayday (Mar 10, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> *Hey you! Normal citizen reading! I will not reveal what OTO stands for*!
> 
> Mayday, I will say "Th" as my proof that I know what OTO is.
> 
> ...



That's a pretty boss reply, hulksmask. You'll get no further argument from me.


----------



## Mayday (Mar 10, 2019)

In truth, your sentiments remind me of a truism: No matter how hopelessly absurd any peculiar belief may appear, the influence of such a belief has the potential to distort the perception of others.

If a hundred million adherents oppose rationality and logic with ancient superstition, the minority are forced to kowtow to the absurdities perpetuated by the zealots and acknowledge their dominion over reality.

It's undeniable that these Ancient orders, these anachronisms who woefully reminisce of bygone eras, have indeed caused an ancient craft to prosper.


----------



## Mayday (Mar 10, 2019)

But, you will see that our world is tired of _Morals and Dogma_.

Instead, it will choose a new God-

a God that it will adore without superstition.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 10, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> You don't have to state AF and AM here, brother.
> 
> Or say 3°, since there's only 3 negating the 33°. You could argue semantics, I suppose.
> 
> ...



Good point.  When I first joined people around here alway distinguished between AFAM and PHA since a lot of the steriotypical PHA demographic joined the AFAM and it wasn't necessarily clear.  

I won't argue semantics regarding the degrees.  More just to indicate I haven't joined an affiliate at this time.


----------



## Mayday (Mar 10, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Good point.  When I first joined people around here alway distinguished between AFAM and PHA since a lot of the steriotypical PHA demographic joined the AFAM and it wasn't necessarily clear.
> 
> I won't argue semantics regarding the degrees.  More just to indicate I haven't joined an affiliate at this time.



I hear the Scottish are recruiting, brother. I mean, why go York? You don't strike me as a colonialist.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 10, 2019)

Mayday said:


> In truth, your sentiments remind me of a truism: No matter how hopelessly absurd any peculiar belief may appear, the influence of such a belief has the potential to distort the perception of others.
> 
> If a hundred million adherents oppose rationality and logic with ancient superstition, the minority are forced to kowtow to the absurdities perpetuated by the zealots and acknowledge their dominion over reality.
> 
> It's undeniable that these Ancient orders, these anachronisms who woefully reminisce of bygone eras, have indeed caused an ancient craft to prosper.



I want to avoid getting too deep in existentialism-And at the same time, someone could call me a hypocrite;

But, I know this much: I don't know shit.

Like a metaphorical 2-d body lacking the means to understand our 3-d world, I can't know anything but what my brain tells me is there while I'm in the "cave". That sucks.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 10, 2019)

Mayday said:


> I hear the Scottish are recruiting, brother. I mean, why go York? You don't strike me as a colonialist.



Edit: my reply said too much, well in my opinion so edited now


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 10, 2019)

DeltaWave said:


> "OTO manual known as "OTO Rituals & Sex Magick"". Freemasons can teach me sex magick? Now I'm intrigued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know its way in the past but you talkin "pound" like a punk bitch? Like blowin a dudes back out?

Or you mean splittin a mother ****ers wig?

My wife told me I aint been on the streets in recent life, stop letting my mind live there at times, and that you mean knockin a ****er out.

If so, yea, loving a hated belief can cause that


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 10, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Good point.  When I first joined people around here alway distinguished between AFAM and PHA since a lot of the steriotypical PHA demographic joined the AFAM and it wasn't necessarily clear.
> 
> I won't argue semantics regarding the degrees.  More just to indicate I haven't joined an affiliate at this time.



Can you tell me whats it like in other states regarding blacks? My earlier reply lets you know what state I'm in, and the view on blacks here in Freemasonry.

If the truths are just too wild to maintain calmness, negate and ignore the question.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 10, 2019)

Mayday said:


> In truth, your sentiments remind me of a truism: No matter how hopelessly absurd any peculiar belief may appear, the influence of such a belief has the potential to distort the perception of others.
> 
> If a hundred million adherents oppose rationality and logic with ancient superstition, the minority are forced to kowtow to the absurdities perpetuated by the zealots and acknowledge their dominion over reality.
> 
> It's undeniable that these Ancient orders, these anachronisms who woefully reminisce of bygone eras, have indeed caused an ancient craft to prosper.



I have to say it.

Physics is even affected by perception-the observer effect. In quantum mechanics, an "observer" is not the same definition in normal life.

An "observer"=can be a wall a laser hits, a scientist watching the laser, or any thing that is part of phenomena.

My point? *Like the fabric of reality itself, so too can personal beliefs distort perceptions.*


----------



## Mayday (Mar 23, 2019)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least [SUP]3:*[SUB]2[/SUB]*[/SUP]_*[SUB]2[/SUB]*_ characters.





_Out of the tree of life I just picked me a plum_
_You came along and everything started to hum_
_Still it's a real good bet, t__he best is yet to come
-_Carolyn Leigh_

__The more I stay in here
The more it's not so clear
__The more I stay in here__
__The more I disappear__
__As far as I have gone__
__I knew what side I'm on__
__But now I'm not so sure__
__The line begins to blur__
_-TRent ReznoR


----------



## LilxNicky (Sep 30, 2022)

Casting of the molten sea….


----------



## LilxNicky (Sep 30, 2022)

hulksmash said:


> *Hey you! Normal citizen reading! I will not reveal what OTO stands for*!
> 
> Mayday, I will say "Th" as my proof that I know what OTO is.
> 
> ...


Babalon working


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

Well, this thread is a shit load of wacko. 

Glad I stumbled across this gem. I was beginning to think some of the forum's arguments were getting to be "low quality." Then you take a trip down this psych ward. We've upped our game...for sure. 

The TL;DR: 

One guy brags about being a mason, then proceeds to have an absolute mental breakdown while screaming about AI based transhumanism.

Another guy keeps drawing fucked up shit and speaking in esoteric riddles...all the while he's backhandedly comforting the dude who's brain is melting. All of his posts come across like Vincent Price is narrating while laughing and taunting the crying clockwork orange patient watching the ludovico propaganda film with his eyes wired open. 

Bundy said he'd rip the last guy's throat out or something. Lol classic Bundy. 

Absolute freak show in there. We should talk more about politics so this shit doesn't happen again.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 30, 2022)

This is tame compared to many of hulk's threads I remember.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Sep 30, 2022)

Sounds gay


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 30, 2022)

Such a crock of shit


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 30, 2022)

http://iapsop.com/ssoc/1853__allyn___ritual_of_freemasonry.pdf


----------



## Yano (Sep 30, 2022)

Mythos said:


> This is tame compared to many of hulk's threads I remember.


When I first heard about him , never actually had the pleasure , I went down a few  rabbit holes .... he was definitely one special snowflake.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 30, 2022)

Yano said:


> When I first heard about him , never actually had the pleasure , I went down a few  rabbit holes .... he was definitely one special snowflake.


It was a mess. I get a headache just thinking about it..


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 30, 2022)

Dudes fucking nuts


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

Yano said:


> When I first heard about him , never actually had the pleasure , I went down a few  rabbit holes .... he was definitely one special snowflake.



Hulk would disappear for 6 months and come back yelling about being on 4 grams of test and "supreme genetics."

Just kind of reminded me of a guy that scraped up all of his money to buy gear, but couldn't afford a gym membership. But if you said "why don't you workout"... he'd fall apart and start talking about brain nanites or some shit.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 30, 2022)

PLeAse explaiN These subjects For Us uneduCated. Kabbalah and Esoteric Rhetoric i S hard to follow.


----------



## Yano (Sep 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> PLeAse explaiN These subjects For Us uneduCated. Kabbalah and Esoteric Rhetoric i S hard to follow.


Don't you judge me , that cactus was a whore !!

Leaning over like that in the garden  all day , soaking up the sun. Casting her soft n supple shadows this way and that as  time went on ....  she wanted it !!


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 30, 2022)

This thread is…


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

This thread is awful....so a soulless ginger couldn't hurt anything. Enjoy.


----------



## Yano (Sep 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> This thread is awful....so a soulless ginger couldn't hurt anything. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 29221


I completely agree !


----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

Yano said:


> I completely agree !
> View attachment 29225



Whoa...good god, man. Don't put that one in the tachycardia thread or someone ain't logging in again. 

Wow.


----------



## Yano (Sep 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Whoa...good god, man. Don't put that one in the tachycardia thread or someone ain't logging in again.
> 
> Wow.


Pure Soul Stripper


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 30, 2022)

There’s so much mental illness condensed into this one thread.  I’m actually kind of impressed.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 30, 2022)

This thread is fucking stupid except for the last page and only the posts with the ginger whores.


----------

